# Bottle calf prices



## Go for 300 (Dec 29, 2012)

What is the going price for beef bottle calves in your area? Particularly angus heifer calves?


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Around here you can't find an angus heifer bottle calf. I had connections way back when. Got my girl 1 mth old for $250. That was almost 3 years ago.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

The last bottle calves I seen sell were bringing $400 to $500 for good calves off old cows at the sale barn before Chrisfmas.


----------



## Go for 300 (Dec 29, 2012)

Good night, 400-500? Don't see how that pencils. But more power to them.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I've seen bottle angus mixed heifers go for $250 in private sale here. Usually they are cheaper in winter but has been a long time since I was in the loop. I used to get them for $100 in winter they used to go up to $200 in spring. I guess not anymore....


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

A good Angus steer calf fresh weaned will bring $900+. You will not see many bottle beef calves begging for a home.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Go for 300 said:


> Good night, 400-500? Don't see how that pencils. But more power to them.


It's crazy here, we're seriously cattle difficiant due to severe drought. Sales here are usually pretty dead between thanksgiving and Christmas this year the seats are full like it's spring. here's a sample of the prices of the lighter calves at the last sale 12/20 before Christmas at Woodward OK.

http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/ko_ls753.txt
Feeder Steers Medium and Large 1
Head Wt Range Avg Wt Price Range Avg Price
11 329 329 243.25 243.25 Thin Fleshed
12 373 373 230.00 230.00 Thin Fleshed
40 419-420 420 226.00-235.00 232.30 Thin Fleshed
44 466-485 479 216.00-218.00 216.57 Thin Fleshed
20 500-514 504 190.00-197.00 193.69
70 509 509 213.00 213.00 Thin Fleshed
83 553-592 580 185.00-192.00 188.12

The tuesday cow sale, http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/ko_ls152.txt


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

You can't find bottle beef cattle in my area. I got an Angus bottle heifer from a neighbor farmer 2 years ago for $160. Momma cow didn't want her, farmer didn't want to deal with her and he knew I was a sucker for anything on a bottle. Hannah will be having her first calf in about 60 days.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Go for 300 said:


> What is the going price for beef bottle calves in your area? Particularly angus heifer calves?


We couldn't find any in our area either. So, we ended getting 2 week old jersey/+? mutts for $100 each. This was a year and half ago.

Around here have talked to a couple farmers that are sending cattle to the sale barn. Due to the cold weather and the high hay prices one guy is selling all his cattle.


----------



## Azriel (Dec 29, 2013)

Early last year bum calves of both sexes were going for $350-$400 here, later in the spring I was able to get 2 heifers, 1 was about a month for $225 and the other was just over a week for $150. Calving doesn't start till another few weeks here so don't know what they will be going for this year. Hoping I can get a few more this year.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't understand how a beef bottle calf ends up on the market? Every beef cow I've ever seen nurses for 6 months and her calf gets sold as a feeder. Dairy calves is a totally different situation. 
A few farmers specialize in raising dairy heifers, bought either from a sale or direct off the farm. We have many 1000 cow dairies that only milk, no crops and no replacement raising. So, farmers buy all their heifers and then sell them back as bred heifers. 
Others buy dairy steers and finish them. But for the life of me, I can't figure why anyone would part with a week old beef calf. Cow died or came up dry, maybe, but seems sort of a rare thing.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Beef bottle calves are from cows that have health(die,down, prolapsed ect.) or will not claim the calves. If there is not a cow to graft the calf onto they just sell the calf for a good price.


----------



## Go for 300 (Dec 29, 2012)

Or in the case of this one, and I suspect others it is a twin the cow rejected. Sure you could feed it in case you need it for a graft calf, but sometimes that is more of a hassle than it is worth. Especially with butcher prices as high as they are.


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

A few of the dairies around here are breeding the cows to an Angus bull because the calves are worth so much more.Many of the holstein hfrs. are bred to beef bulls and the calves are sent to the market.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

There's usually 4-5 beef orphans at my local salebarn every week. They usually sell for $250 plus. I've never cared to venture that far in for something that may or may not have had colostrum and has been run through the sale.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Around here, if they're black and on their feet, even with a wet cord they will bring from $300- $450. Especially after Jan. 1, the 4H parents are looking for something for the kids to show.


----------

